# xf86-video-intel 2.5.0

## DrVanSteiner74

Hi !

I'm running the intel driver for my x4500hd graphics card on a Intel DG45FC mobo successfully with verson 2.4.2-r3. When i update the driver to verision 2.5.0 xorg fails to start. 

With my existing xorg.conf (exa disabled) i get 

```
Fatal server error:

Couldn't bind memory for HW status
```

Without (afair xorg-server > 1.5 can handle this ) any configfile i get

```
Fatal server error:

Couldn't bind memory for exa offscreen
```

I'm updating the driver because i want to get XvmC working.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## BonesToo

Did you see the bottom of this page?  http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html

Requires a kernel patch, libdrm >= 2.4.0, and mesa from git.  I haven't gotten XvMC or any accelerated 3D working yet, just because I didn't install the mesa snapshot they link too.  Give it a try though and let me know how it goes.

----------

## szczerb

Is this the same version of mesa and libdrm as the ones in the x11 overlay?

----------

## BonesToo

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Is this the same version of mesa and libdrm as the ones in the x11 overlay?

 

I'm assuming you mean in layman?  That's a good question.  I do not know, haven't looked at it yet.  Their snapshots are all dated 10/24/2008.  So I guess anything after that point would be ok...maybe.   :Wink:   But I dont' think you need any special Xorg version, just mesa and libdrm, plus that kernel patch (w/ 2.6.27) if you have a G4x chipset.

----------

## szczerb

You just need the mesa and libdrm from the x11 overlay. Xorg and intel driver form portage main tree.

I've already tried that (with 2.6.28-rc2 kernel) and it sort of worked (didn't crash) but was even a bit slower then the 7.2 mesa without GEM. I'm using the GM965 chipset. So I'm curious if there is something new to try  :Smile: 

----------

## BonesToo

So I installed libdrm, mesa, and intel driver from layman x11 overlay.  While Xorg loads and works fine, just like before, it still doesn't seem to get hardware acceleration working.  This is on the intel DF45FC board, G45 chipset.  I have the kernel patch installed too.

From Xorg log:

```

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

Failed to probe XvMC driver.

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

(WW) intel(0): Option "XvMCSurfaces" is not used

...

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

```

dmesg

```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[drm:i915_initialize] *ERROR* can not ioremap virtual address for ring buffer

```

kernel 2.6.27-r1 amd64

xorg-x11-7.4

xorg-server-1.5.2

mesa-9999 [x11 overlay]

libdrm-9999 [x11 overlay]

xf86-video-intel-9999 [x11 overlay]

----------

## szczerb

You can use the 2.5 (I did) driver although I'm not sure if your kernel is recent enough - I used 28-rc2 (now there is rc3, also in portage).

----------

## BonesToo

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> You can use the 2.5 (I did) driver although I'm not sure if your kernel is recent enough - I used 28-rc2 (now there is rc3, also in portage).

 

word, I was just looking at the commits for the i915 kernel module.  Looks like a lot of these errors have already been fixed.  I might have to jump up to .28, hmmm.  How risky is that...

EDIT: aaah beat... 2.6.28 doesn't have ~amd64 support yet.  Won't let me go up to it.

----------

## szczerb

It works for me  :Smile:  I'm running that kernel currently (on my laptop) and I see no problems (other then not having the bootsplash because for this I need the fbcondecor patch from the gentoo-sources patchset, and the tuxonice patch).

That's how you unmask it:

```
<=sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.28_rc3 ~*
```

(in package.keywords)

BTW. I'm still running rc2 but will update soon.

----------

## BonesToo

aaah ok, ~* did it.  Never knew that.  I just saw that amd64 wasn't in there and assumed it wouldn't work.  Compiling now.

----------

## DrVanSteiner74

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> It works for me  I'm running that kernel currently (on my laptop) and I see no problems (other then not having the bootsplash because for this I need the fbcondecor patch from the gentoo-sources patchset, and the tuxonice patch).
> 
> That's how you unmask it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK. I've updated libdrm, mesa, xf86-video-intel and dri2proto to the x11 overlay versions and use the vanilla-sources-2.6.28_rc3. My x server now starts, but still no xvmc. Here is what he says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DRM_IOCTL_I915_GEM_APERTURE failed: Invalid argument
> 
> Assuming 131072kB available aperture size.
> ...

 

eselect XvMC says me that the intel version should be used.....

----------

## BonesToo

 *DrVanSteiner74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK. I've updated libdrm, mesa, xf86-video-intel and dri2proto to the x11 overlay versions and use the vanilla-sources-2.6.28_rc3. My x server now starts, but still no xvmc. Here is what he says:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

I was getting the same GEM errors with the intel driver from the x11 overlay.  I think the problem with that is that the GEM kernel code hasn't been committed to the mainline yet.  Its only on a side branch.  If you go back to the normal intel 2.5.0 driver the GEM errors will go away.  But I don't think they cause any problems, just warnings.

But as for XvMC, I still can't get that to work either.  I know that XvMC is disabled by default, so you have to enable it in your xorg.conf.  But even when I do, I get this in my Xorg log:

```

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(**) intel(0): Option "PageFlip" "true"

(**) intel(0): Option "ModeDebug" "false"

(**) intel(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

(**) intel(0): Option "XvMC" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G45/G43

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "G45/G43"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xD0000000

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

...

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 using initial mode 1920x1080

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 32764 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(**) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder enabled

(**) intel(0): Will try to enable page flipping

(**) intel(0): Triple buffering enabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

...

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00040206 to 0x80040206

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status: SVBLANK_INT_ENABLE VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN SVBLANK_INT_ENABLE VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

...

(WW) intel(0): PRB0_CTL (0x0001f001) indicates ring buffer enabled

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

...

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

Failed to probe XvMC driver.

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

...

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

```

I don't really want XvMC, just commenting to help you out.  I'm more concerned with getting OpenGL V-Sync working.  I'm still getting tearing effects on fast panning when watching HD content in MythTV.  Not as bad as before the 2.6.28_rc3 upgrade, but its still there, near the top of the video now.

----------

